# Hunter does all the wrong things and stills bags two deer with one shot



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

This part is scary: And what kind of gun and ammo did she use? "I'm a left-handed blonde and you're asking me what kind of gun I used? Heck. I don't know. Maybe a three-oh-eight? I'm not sure," she said. 

Hunter does all the wrong things and stills bags two deer with one shot	

http://www.mlive.com/news/muchronic...tandard.xsl?/base/news-1/1037981706300150.xml


----------



## dieseldude (Oct 25, 2002)

ugh!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2002)

Nutz.


----------

